# Randys GSD Rescue



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thinking of adopting from here. Anyone familiar with them? I started at Rescue Dog Village Guardian and was linked to Randys GSD Rescue in Alabama.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I've not heard of them but on facebook 16 people gave them 5 out of 5. Find out what their requirements are to adopt. Make sure you have your ducks in a row before you go fall in love with a possible candidate for adoption.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

They seem to do a pretty thorough vetting process before adopting their dogs out. I like that. I don't know that I would feel as comfortable if it were too easy.


----------

